# Форум 1С > Конфигурирование, программирование 1С - Предприятие > Помощь >  Документация к Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0

## GvozDey

Ищу какую-либо обучающую документацию по Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0
Кто чем богат? Покидайте ссылок на топики или скачивание
Заранее всем лучей добра!

----------


## alexandr_ll

> Ищу какую-либо обучающую документацию по Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия, редакция 3.0
> Кто чем богат? Покидайте ссылок на топики или скачивание
> Заранее всем лучей добра!


https://cloud.mail.ru/public/VhZV/QTetpvEk5

----------

